# BMW Specialist - Ards area?



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just bought a 525 and was wondering if anyone could recommend a garage in the Ards / Bangor area re future servicing, etc? 
Am also looking to get the software updated if there are any suggestions for that too?

Thanks a lot :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Anything here? http://www.unixnerd.demon.co.uk/garages.html


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for that. Maybe one place, but a little far away. Gets good review though so perhaps worth the travelling. 
Cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Jonny,
Give Lewis who owns BMW spares up at Quarry Heights in Ards a shout. Very knowledgeable and a nice guy.

Link on Google: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...ata=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x5e8bda182e133b9c

Cooks


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks very much, a lot handier :thumb:

I'll have a look. 

Cheers


----------

